
Brave browser moves to Chromium codebase, now supports Chrome extensions - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/brave-browser-moves-to-chromium-codebase-now-supports-chrome-extensions/
======
unstatusthequo
This might get me back to Brave. I don’t trust Chrome. I’m a bit frustrated
with Firefox from time to time, and it will be good to use plugins again.

~~~
craftyguy
google still has their hands in chromium, so it's not much of an improvement
over chrome. there's supposedly a way[0] to remove all of google's shenanigans
from chromium, but I doubt the brave folks are going to go through that much
trouble.

Also, for those who care about licensing, chromium is a licensing nightmare.
half (or more?) of the repos in the externals directory when building chromium
have _no_ license specified.

0\. [https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-
chromium](https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium)

